# moving off too soon?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Just wondered... if a horse moves off too soon when you mount, is there an easy way to train her not to do this?

My neighbours down the road got a tbx a while ago she is very eager and 5 times out of 10 she will move off as soon as you have one foot in the stirrup, sometimes just as soon as she feels any weight on her.
Even if someone holding onto her she moves off to the side.

The girl has fractured her arm because DD moved off and her foot got caught in the sturrup now she cant ride for 6 weeks


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

i had an x racer and a tb x that did this - i got someone to hold them and got on and off tons of times so they understood to stand....

failing that - tie them up an get on and off till they understand.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Get someone on the opposit side of the horse to hold on while the horse is facing the fence.. If the person on the floor feels the horse is going to move sideways touch a pressure point on the side of the horse, Also try a mounting block to make sure you are not lingering in the stirrup and making the horse feel uneasy..

I wouldn't do it millions of times cause you will just bore the horse.. Make sure you have hold of the reins evenly.. But I wouldn't tie the horse up.. If for any reason it were to panic it would make it 10 times worse..


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

My mare used to do this, if someone was around I would get them to hold her, if I was on my own, whilst I mounted her, if she moved I would get off and make her stand then do it again. Holding the reins firmly and pulling her head back ever so slightly so she could feel the pressure. 

xxx


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Clicker training. :thumbup: I used it for Kane when I was backing him, he was cold backed so used to do pretty much anything to avoid saddle and rider (including all 4 hooves off the ground..which was fun!!!:lol. Anyway clicker had him sorted and I can easily mount now from either side and he'll stand still for me.

This is a good site, index


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys I will pass the info on


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

What actually is clicker training? Probable sound really dumb but never heard of it used on horses lol May try it if you could give me some tips? 

I am having the same problem with my TBx mare as we speak! She is a nightmare to mount but once on and ridden for 10 minutes, if I get off and on again she will stand fine! I am pretty sure with my mare it is a back problem or discomfort because she struggles to canter with ease. I am having a physio out on Saturday to her and also having the saddle checked to see if it is fitting right and then if nothing improves I will know it is because she is being naughty so can go from there!!
There are many different things that may cause this, Saddle may not fit and be uncomfortable, May have had a bad experience in the past with someone mounting or may be because the back is slightly tight and needs working on by a physio, But the most common probably is that they are fidgeting to try and get out of work! lol 

I am working through the list to find the problem them I am going to train for it. 

Wish me Luck :thumbup:

Hope all goes well with he horse and your friend solves the problem, if im still fighting with my mare I may need tips lol :thumbup:


----------



## bluejacket (Nov 15, 2009)

I am sorry your friend had an accident. She learned the hard way that this is a potentially dangerous issue. I hope they get better soon and gets back in the saddle. Might be a good idea to get safety stirrups - the kind of stirrups that have rubber side, you can't get your foot stuck that way. 

A back problem or ill fitting saddle would certainly be a first thought.
 Re saddle fitting, does your horse have prominent withers? if so, make sure you put extra padding there as I had a horse who didn't like mounting, despite the saddle fitting - the saddle still pressed on his high withers - once mounted, your weight makes a difference. Sometimes, pressure can cause discomfort and at first the horse will seems fidgety, then as you ride things seem better as the area numbs, - until the next time. Have you tried mounting from a block rather than the ground? Could be the saddle moves, or girth slides a little. Is he ticklish about the girth area? Also have you considered the bit? Sounds odd, but I once had a horse that would move when I mounted, ruled out back and saddle issues, turned out he didn't like the bit. Get advice - preferably from an experienced person who can come and check your tack for you when you're mounted as well as not.

Training seems a good idea as long as it's not tack or confirmation related. For this you'll need a friend to help. As the horse seems to move when she feels pressure in the stirrup - with the help of the friend, train her to stand still when you pull on the stirrup leather (safer at first than putting your hand in the stirrup), increase the pressure gradually, making sure she stands still each time. Do this on both sides, near and off. When she stands with pressure in the stirrup, use and block if possible, and gently lay across her back and make her stand. Next stage, swing your leg over gently and sit up. Then try mounting. This will take time and patience. Make sure she understands what you want of her and make a big fuss when she does it. The horse is clearly eager, and will be eager to please. A little and often is better than long sessions. Always wear a hard hat when training, the rider and the helper.

Also, have you ever tried mounting on the offside? Odd for you, but if it's a habit, it might help break it. Make sure someone holding her when you try it, as you might get your legs in a tangle. Which ever way you mount, when you are mounted, don't let the horse just move off. Half the reason for this habit (if habit is all it is) is the fact they've started to anticipate you. Make the horse stand until you tell them to move off. If they make to move off, calmly stop them, turn a circle if necessary, and make them stand. Don't give in. The point is that you need to be sure they are listening to you at all times, not second guessing or thinking their own thoughts. After all, no one would drive a car in a blindfold would they? If your horse isn't listening to you - it means you're not in control. Once they are listening to you, let them move off and enjoy your rides together. Getting your horse to stop moving off may take time and patience, but they will cotton on eventually that you're the boss, when they do, make a big fuss of them. Try and make mounting seem not such a big deal, take time, take it calmly, take control and enjoy!


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

is DD by any chance a big bay mare - was a showjumper. Just wondering as there was a horse called dd on the yard i work at and she used to do a similar thing. The owner sold her and we all miss her loads coz she was the loveliest girl ever. 

Doubt it will be her coz they were asking for around 40 grand for her


----------

